# Best Way To Filter Water



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I have found some decent filters to put on the hose before the water enters the trailer. However I am not all that worried about filtered water in my toilet and shower.

So I think I am leaning towards just adding a filter to the kitchen faucet. Should I put an inline filter on or use a pur faucet attachment filter. I like the idea of the filter that I can turn on and off since I don't need it all the time.

Any suggestions on best choice for this?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Let me know what you determine. I would guess that the biggest downfall to this would be that the shower and bathroom faucet will not be filtered for brushing teeth and showering.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I will be interested in this post. I have the same concerns; don't care to filter the toilet water! That PEX stuff they use for plumbing I find difficult to work with, so I'm worried about tapping into the under sink system too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We installed a Culligan system on our kitchen sink. It is the only place we feel the need for filtered water, and as far as brushing teeth is concerned, we just do it there.

I replace the filter once a year.









Culligan RV-1000 Drinking Water Filter System
$80.99 at Camping World

Installation was very easy.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Like Doug I added a seperate filter at the sink from here I also added a sediment filter for the line in. I did this becasue of some of the artisan wells I use can be silty. I remove the filter between trips and store in the freezer at home this keeps it from getting nasty.

Jared


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The reason I am considering filtering all the water entering the camper is a maintenance issue. According to the report I get from the water board every year, my water is very pure. I have seen some of the deposits left in pipes and H/W heaters from my "clean" water. I can only imagine what is in some of the water systems in some campgrounds and remote areas. I want to filter it to minimize the amount of buildup in the tanks and lines.

Or, I am just paranoid.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

From the topic header I was going to say the best way to filter water is through a Brewery but I guess you still need clean water to make coffee in the morning.

I use a basic carbon filter from Wally World for camp ground water and from home it is just a white hose. I don't filter it to drink at home so I just put it in the Outback and away I go. As for camp ground ALWAYS RUN THE WATER FOR A MINUTE BEFORE YOU CONNECT YOUR HOSE. You would not believe the sludge that comes out of some of them. For drinking WATER when I know I will have to use camp ground water I just take plenty of Costco water bottles.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Someone else had mentioned they got the PUR* filter and put it on the kitchen sink. That's what we were planning on. Does anyone have any reasons why this might not be a good idea?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Someone else had mentioned they got the PUR* filter and put it on the kitchen sink. That's what we were planning on. Does anyone have any reasons why this might not be a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good idea in my mind because the faucet is made of cheap plastic and several members have had the plastic ring that holds the spout to the faucet base to break.

The faucet is easily replaced with any residential faucet and a few people have done this.
I'd have no worries about a filter if the faucet were changed, but if the original is still in place, I'd just use an inline filter at the hose outside.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I think you're right Jim!







It would undoubtedly break the faucet when you screwed it on. (Although I would have never thought of that had you not mentioned it!














) haha! One of those other kind sounds like the way to go! Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I use the PUR. Just take off the aerator and screw it on. Turn it on when you want. Turn it off when you don't. Replace the element when the light turns red.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The worst thing you can do is either forget to change the filter once a year or worse only run water through it a couple of times a month when you camp. Stuff grows in filters when they aren't used. If your were a fulltimer I could see an under sink is the way to go.

The wally world hose filter is best. Between campouts I cap it and put it in the fridge. At the end of the season throw it out.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

kjdj said:


> The worst thing you can do is either forget to change the filter once a year or worse only run water through it a couple of times a month when you camp. Stuff grows in filters when they aren't used. If your were a fulltimer I could see an under sink is the way to go.
> 
> The wally world hose filter is best. Between campouts I cap it and put it in the fridge. At the end of the season throw it out.
> [snapback]104053[/snapback]​


We had one of the PUR filters in our first camper, and got rid of it because I felt it didn't get used enough to keep the bacteria from growing. The other reason I got rid of it was because it cut the water pressure WAY back on the kitchen faucet. It took forever to fill just a dog bowl of water. Now we just buy bottled water or maybe even a gallon jug for coffee and cooking. Not a big deal.
Sheri


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I bought a Whirlpool whole house filter at Lowes that has changable filters and I placed hose fittings on it. How do you keep the filters from growing stuff when not camping? Do you open the housing and air it out?


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

How long will an in-line filter last? I would think it would be much better to have the water filtered before it enters the camper. That may cut back on a lot of sediment in the holding tanks. I know that a lot of CG water has heavy sediment and I wouldn't want that stuff getting into my water heater, so I think I'll stick with filtering the water as it comes into my home on wheels.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> I bought a Whirlpool whole house filter at Lowes that has changable filters and I placed hose fittings on it. How do you keep the filters from growing stuff when not camping? Do you open the housing and air it out?
> [snapback]104221[/snapback]​


I put my filters in the freezer between trips. Just ensure as much water as possible is out so they don't crack. My sink filter claims to be "bacteriostatic, ideal for intermittent RV use" but I still don't trust it.



Greatblu said:


> How long will an in-line filter last? I would think it would be much better to have the water filtered before it enters the camper. That may cut back on a lot of sediment in the holding tanks. I know that a lot of CG water has heavy sediment and I wouldn't want that stuff getting into my water heater, so I think I'll stick with filtering the water as it comes into my home on wheels.
> [snapback]104266[/snapback]​


I find that both of my filters (sink and external sediment) lasted 50+ days last season. I did not change either and everything was running fine.

Jared


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.. I will just remove and bag the filter and let the housing air dry.


----------

